# Problème boot partition



## Jupiter7894 (24 Janvier 2022)

Bonjour, je me permets de me tourné vers vous, car je rencontre un problème majeur sur mon macbook air 2013, j'ai essayé a plusieurs reprise de faire un dualboot avec Windows mais impossible , le problème parvient après l'installation à l'étape de récupération (Redémarré l'ordinateur ......) . Par conséquent un autre problème persiste , quand je rallume mon mac il boot instantanément sur mon Windows (qui ne marche pas) que faire ? 

(Je boot sur EFI EFI = Windows) impossible de le supprimer.


----------



## Lamahi (24 Janvier 2022)

Bonsoir,

en maintenant la touche Alt au démarrage, est-ce que Macintosh HD est proposé ?


----------



## Jupiter7894 (24 Janvier 2022)

Lamahi a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> en maintenant la touche Alt au démarrage, est-ce que Macintosh HD est proposé ?


Oui je peux choisir Macintosh HD , mais à chaque démarrage je boot sur EFI EFI sans appuyer sur Alt.


----------



## Jupiter7894 (24 Janvier 2022)

Jupiter7894 a dit:


> Oui je peux choisir Macintosh HD , mais à chaque démarrage je boot sur EFI EFI sans appuyer sur Alt.


Ok j'ai réussi à boot sur mon Macintosh HD , l'autre problème reste sur la mise en place d'un dual boot , le problème survient après l'installation à l'étape de récupération ou le mac redémarre à chaque fois sans réussir à installé Windows.


----------



## Sev_X (24 Janvier 2022)

D’abord, depuis la partition Mac tu peux aller dans les préférences systèmes et définir Macintosh HD comme disque de démarrage par défaut dans l’option Disques de démarrage.

Et ensuite, il y a une petite manipulation à faire pour retirer Windows de l’EFI dans le Terminal, mais je ne me souviens plus où je l’ai vue. Enfin elle est sûrement dans un sujet du forum, il suffit de chercher.


----------



## Jupiter7894 (25 Janvier 2022)

Mon nouveau problème correspond au dual boot qui ne marche pas , j'ai essayé plusieurs version de Windows 10 mais rien ne marche toujours la même erreur . (J'ai changé mon SSD , réalisé toutes les mises à jour possible)


----------

